# Rescue Chocolate Hav at Orange County CA Animal Shelter



## Kidpsychpdd (Jul 31, 2013)

There is a chocolate Hav at the OC Animal Shelter in Orange, CA. He has been there since 7/6/16

He is a neutered 5 year old male. Here is the information:


SAM 
Pet ID: A1434539 
Sex: N
Age: 5 Year
Color: BROWN 
Breed: HAVANESE 
Kennel: 334


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

He is so cute!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hanna said:


> He is so cute!


Yes he is! I checked him out (since he is only an hour down the road from me) and I think he has already been adopted.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*STILL AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION*

Kristen,

Thank you for posting this little guy. As of now, he is still available for adoption.

Many of the Southern California shelters are full due to the influx of scared pets around Independence Day and its fireworks, so I hope he stays safe and finds a wonderful home soon.

This is his Petharbor link which will change once he is no longer there:

www.PetHarbor.com pet:ORNG.A1434539


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sam was adopted first thing this morning. I hope he found a good, loving home. I was working to find him a good home locally, but I just wasn't fast enough.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Sam was adopted first thing this morning. I hope he found a good, loving home. I was working to find him a good home locally, but I just wasn't fast enough.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That's good news. I do hope they will be his forever home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking to rescue or adopt from someone who can no longer care for their havanese. Lost one this past November 2018. I had him for 14 1/2 years.
Please respond . Thanks


----------

